# Do you think Aussies are lazy?



## travisboy (May 21, 2007)

I often have this argument with my work mates - some think they're lazy - some reckon its just 'the aussie way'!! Personally I think a lot of them (not all!) should pull their fingers out of their back sides and put a decent days work in!

Thats just my opinion though!


----------



## 303 (May 21, 2007)

I think the Australian stereotype has to be seen as quite lazy. I work at a pub in the UK and work with two australians from melborne.. They are Extremley lazy, and i have to say they love their fosters!

Where abouts do you work in australia and what do you do travisboy??

Are the aussies whom you work with lazy???

lol im intreged to find out, see if theyre all the same


----------



## travisboy (May 21, 2007)

I work on Aircraft in Sydney and YEP - they sure are lazy! Smoko break here, smoko break there! And when they get back from their 'smoko' breaks they have to talk about their flamin 'smokes!!' - Oh they do talk about beer every now and again too!!


----------



## Skillage (May 21, 2007)

Australians are EXTREMLEY lazy, id like to see an australian post back on this forum with a good reason and excuse of why they arnt 
I think it would be quite tricky though!


----------



## travisboy (May 21, 2007)

Skillage said:


> Australians are EXTREMLEY lazy, id like to see an australian post back on this forum with a good reason and excuse of why they arnt
> I think it would be quite tricky though!


It would be tricky - its only 8am here in Oz - they've got a few hours before they get out of bed yet (and decide whether they're going to work or surfing!!)


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Having lived in Australia for 13 months now I can honestly say that the 'laid back work ethic' can get pretty annoying at times! Especially when you're out for a meal and you have to wait ages for service - then when you query how long it'll take you get the answer 'oh I'm sure it wont be too much longer'!!! Drives me nuts!

Patience is something that Australia is yet to teach me!!


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

travisboy said:


> It would be tricky - its only 8am here in Oz - they've got a few hours before they get out of bed yet (and decide whether they're going to work or surfing!!)


haha!! Spot on!!

I love it when you see the signs outside shops saying 'Closed - Gone Fishing'! Only in Australia!!


----------



## aussieandproud (May 23, 2007)

travisboy said:


> I often have this argument with my work mates - some think they're lazy - some reckon its just 'the aussie way'!! Personally I think a lot of them (not all!) should pull their fingers out of their back sides and put a decent days work in!
> 
> Thats just my opinion though!


I just came across this forum by mistake but decided to have a read while I was here! As soon as I read this then I just had to bloody post!

Who the hell do you pommies think you are? You come over here for a 'better' life expecting all of us aussies to be exactly the same as you - well get this - we enjoy LIFE not bloody WORK! Surely thats what you came over here for in the first place isnt it??

If you dont like it then bloody ****** off back home!


----------



## 303 (May 21, 2007)

Ok fair enough your saying this from your point of view in Aus, but if we have to respect your culture then you have to respect ours.. As i said i work in a pub in the UK and have had about 15 Aussies working there over the passed 2 years. ALL of them were lazy, they had a 5 minute break every 15 minutes.
so who the hell do YOU think you are coming over to our country and not pulling your arse around the place.
Its the same argument, so don't pipe up next time when you know your not going to win.

Regards


----------



## aussieandproud (May 23, 2007)

303 said:


> Ok fair enough your saying this from your point of view in Aus, but if we have to respect your culture then you have to respect ours.. As i said i work in a pub in the UK and have had about 15 Aussies working there over the passed 2 years. ALL of them were lazy, they had a 5 minute break every 15 minutes.
> so who the hell do YOU think you are coming over to our country and not pulling your arse around the place.
> Its the same argument, so don't pipe up next time when you know your not going to win.
> 
> Regards


No its not the same bloody argument at all mate - we dont go over there and moan about how hard you all work! I think you'll find that AGAIN its you lot moaning about how RELAXED we are!

Its not the work ethic I'm annoyed at - its the bloody WHINGING POM syndrome that drives me nuts!


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I'm new, and so I don't really have an opinion yet. But I do remember meeting Australians traveling while on the dole, and complaining because they weren't getting more money. I've been told you can't do that any more, though.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Not being Australian by birth but having lived here for a long time I can honestly say that Australians are NOT lazy. Yes, they do have a very laid back attitude but there it stops. Ofcourse you get some, like you do everywhere, that are work shy. An Aussie will work the socks off anyone when he has to but unlike some others he does not live to work, he works to live. You should try it sometime.


----------



## aussieandproud (May 23, 2007)

Aussiejock said:


> Not being Australian by birth but having lived here for a long time I can honestly say that Australians are NOT lazy. Yes, they do have a very laid back attitude but there it stops. Ofcourse you get some, like you do everywhere, that are work shy. An Aussie will work the socks off anyone when he has to but unlike some others he does not live to work, he works to live. You should try it sometime.


Spot on! Cheers mate


----------



## ipom (May 3, 2007)

Skillage said:


> Australians are EXTREMLEY lazy, id like to see an australian post back on this forum with a good reason and excuse of why they arnt
> I think it would be quite tricky though!



Given I'm married to a very hard working Australian, I think this post is well out of order.
Just because the people you happen to work with Skillage, might take advantage of their work hours, doesn't mean that ALL Australians are the same way.
In my experience of working in Sydney, Australians worked longer and harder than their counterparts in London. Work starts earlier, the standard of dress is higher, and work finishes later. (I'm talking about the city here)

Generally imo, Australians work hard and they play hard, because as the Australian who posted earlier pointed out, there's a life to enjoy here. It's not all about work.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

> Given I'm married to a very hard working Australian, I think this post is well out of order.


"*hard working*" and "*Australian*" in the same sentence! Surely that is a grammatical error...its just I've never seen those two phrases in the same sentence before...


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Back2Britain said:


> "*hard working*" and "*Australian*" in the same sentence! Surely that is a grammatical error...its just I've never seem those two phrases in the same sentence before...


You haven't seem much then.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

Wow AussieJockStrap,
That was quick. I was just fixing my error and your post comes up before I could hit save. Watch out mate as you could give "whinging poms" a bad name...


----------



## ipom (May 3, 2007)

Back2Britain said:


> "*hard working*" and "*Australian*" in the same sentence! Surely that is a grammatical error...its just I've never seen those two phrases in the same sentence before...



Well now you have.

I don't see the point of having this sort of mind set. I am probably on my own here but I would personally think it the height of rudeness to insult my host country in this way.
I see Australians doing it too though.. .we're all guilty of seeing a people as a whole and not individuals. If I were to assume all British were like Back2Britain and Skillage, I'd say Britain was screwed.
Thankfully, I know differently.


----------



## aussieandproud (May 23, 2007)

ipom said:


> Well now you have.
> 
> I don't see the point of having this sort of mind set. I am probably on my own here but I would personally think it the height of rudeness to insult my host country in this way.
> I see Australians doing it too though.. .we're all guilty of seeing a people as a whole and not individuals. If I were to assume all British were like Back2Britain and Skillage, I'd say Britain was screwed.
> Thankfully, I know differently.


Thanks mate! I dont normally get wound up about things on forums but this bloke really p***ed me off big time!


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Well, I've been here a little bit longer, and I'm beginning to agree that they are lazy by the standards I was used to, but I was used to everyone being driven and in a hurry and part of a big competition to see who could be seen to work the hardest. I'm not sure anything more go accomplished, though.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I think that is the problem with most expats from foreign countries. They are not used to the way people live in the new country and get looked at wrong because they choose to live their life differently than you might. I think that being lazy depends on the person. There is no problem taking breaks frequently as long as they are getting the work done. Each person have different idea's of work and how it should be done. Just because one person believes they should work themselves to the bone, does not mean that the other person is less of a person because they refuse to do the same.


----------



## lillymist (Jun 8, 2007)

*wow*

Well im new here but i was amazed to see how everyone is so quick to run down the life that they proberly couldnt wait to go and have....this goes to show how little reseach many people do...so id say that is also i sign of being lazy...when you move to a new place you have to expect that it wont be the same and well go with the flow or get out and go back to what you are missing...im sure once you get back your old life you will have things to moan about there too...and i so agree with the saying...don't live to work...work to live...life is way to short to be hassled over such things as weather or not everyone is hard working....if we all put as much effort into living as we do into moaing about living then wow the things we could experience.....lol.....have fun be happy....


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

I've already said that I don't think Aussies are lazy but I don't think that any amount of research prepares you for living in a country. You have to do it before you know whether it's for you or not.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, sometimes the work doesn't get done. Then it's a problem. 

I agree that research only tells you so much. It's like sex. Reading about it just doesn't quite cut it, does it?


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

But usually it does get done. Less stressfully, too.

I agree that research can only take you so far. If research were the same as doing something, we'd never need to leave our laptops. Of course, some of us never do anyway.


----------



## Quassia (Jun 25, 2007)

There's plenty of lazy folk both sides. Maybe the Aussies are more open about it than some.

My Aussie OH works hard to the extent that I wish he'd take time off for some R&R sometimes. But that's his personal work ethic, and who he is.

There's no doubt that Sydneysiders are expected to put in extremely long hours. They have to to afford property there! Also it's a very competitve world class work arena there.

My personal thoughts are that you can't always generalise, but on the whole, Aussies are not on that hamster wheel of work as much as the average UK worker. Yes you could call it lazy. You could also say relaxed, laid back, less stressed. Healthier even.

Maybe it comes from the climate. The Caribbean nations tend to have a similar attitude. It can be infuriating to deal with, but I get the feeling they enjoy life more than us workaholics. Anyway, if we choose to live there, it's up to us to ajust, shut up, or get out. (ok, we can also moan quietly to ourselves when pushed)! 

I intend to join in and enjoy it, after half a lifetime of stress and burn-out.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I don't think that just because you chose to move to a place you give up your right to complain or dislike things. I don't feel obligated to like everything in Australia just because I chose to come here to work. I don't feel that way if I move from one city to another in the US, either. And that can be quite a shock, too. Some areas aren't very welcoming, some have horrible drivers, some have ridiculous local laws. The fact that I'm new doesn't change that.


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

*Lazy or not*

Lazy or not!! who really cares? the old saying springs to mind "if ya can't beat em join em!" and "live and let live!" is another i recall.
I've found through my travels world wide that the people who often moan about laziness and the like are usually the biggest culprits!! so stop banging on about it and get on with the finer things in life, after all it really is to short!!

Cheers me Dears Maly


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

When you are in a store and don't get served as fast as you think you should, then they are lazy. If you take a long lunch, you are enjoying the easy Aussie lifestyle. It's only lazy when other people do it.


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

*confused people*

don't mistake laziness for incompetence.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

aussieandproud said:


> I just came across this forum by mistake but decided to have a read while I was here! As soon as I read this then I just had to bloody post!
> 
> Who the hell do you pommies think you are? You come over here for a 'better' life expecting all of us aussies to be exactly the same as you - well get this - we enjoy LIFE not bloody WORK! Surely thats what you came over here for in the first place isnt it??
> 
> If you dont like it then bloody ****** off back home!


very well said im not Aussie but to me the whole point in being in Australia is the laid back view to life. 
not very clever to be slagging off the country your starting your new life in were every one can see it either.

the way i see it when you move to a new country you cant expect to live the same as at home so to make it work you do as the locals do if that makes sense yea there might be things that annoy you but you get that even at home. as Tracey says on Big Brother DEAL WITH IT! JUST DEAL WITH IT
i love the idea of working to live rather than living to work life is to short for all that stress.

surfing or work i know what my choice is what yours!


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Well, I'm not a pom. And I didn't sacrifice my right to an opinion just because I moved to another country. But I understand your reaction because I've run into a few of what you call 'whinging poms' and didn't like them a bit. It was always that somebody, usually the government, wasn't giving them enough or doing enough for them. Some people, I think, leave a place because they have problems, and are stunned when their problems come with them.


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

This thread made me chuckle. Most Aussies are hard workers, but i've met some right bludgers too. I think the reason they can appear lazy is that things mostly get done without fuss, theres a tendency to not "blow your own trumpet or put on airs". Also its almost a crime to appear to take things too seriously. This may seem odd to people whose culture expects visible competitiveness and seriousness at work


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Yes, for an American that is a shock. I remember lunches with friends where we seemed to be competing for 'most overworked' and 'most time in the office'. I see that now, of course. Then, I participated.

I don't know how I'll adjust when I go back.


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

newtoOZ said:


> Well, I'm not a pom. And I didn't sacrifice my right to an opinion just because I moved to another country. But I understand your reaction because I've run into a few of what you call 'whinging poms' and didn't like them a bit. It was always that somebody, usually the government, wasn't giving them enough or doing enough for them. Some people, I think, leave a place because they have problems, and are stunned when their problems come with them.


No you're not!!! your worse "a whinging Yank" you didn't give up your right to an opinion but when all you do is moan about us English and the Aussies then keep your opinions to yourself. 
I could say quite a bit about yanks but choose not too!! but what I will say is that yanks are certainly not the hardest workers on the planet and believe me I've worked with a few (boring)
Us pommes are usually right anyway!! do you know of any government body in any country that keeps everybody happy? if you do then may i suggest you go there to live and take your problems with you.


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

The good thing about oz is that you can have any opinion you like, and say whatever you wish. But unless your complaints are offered with some humour, you will probably be thought of as a whinger. Any nationality can make errors of judgment - arent pommes french potatoes?


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

kendra said:


> The good thing about oz is that you can have any opinion you like, and say whatever you wish. But unless your complaints are offered with some humour, you will probably be thought of as a whinger. Any nationality can make errors of judgment - arent pommes french potatoes?


Half right!! pomme de terre actually and aren't they just delicious, look at the variety of things you can do with them.

Pommes (pronounced pommies)is a nickname given actually by the Germans, pomme frites is the french version

The name POME given to us by the Aussie's (and don't get me wrong here i like the Aussie's that's one reason why I'm coming to Oz) means Prisoner Of Mother England.

So there you go!! Take it as you will.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Brizzie Bound said:


> do you know of any government body in any country that keeps everybody happy?


What an incredibly typical whinging pom thing to say! Thanks for providing such a perfect example. It is not the function of a government to make you happy, but to provide services. Happiness is your problem.

Perhaps the definition of a whinging pom is one who thinks it's the government's job to make him or her happy and is angry that it hasn't.

And I didn't come to make a new life here. I came for a job. And I'm on a bulletin board, anonymously. I've tried to learn a little, give some information when I can, and enjoy the interaction. I like controversial subjects, as having everyone agree with you is pretty boring. So I'm not exactly sure what you say I am whinging about.

And if that is your reaction to criticism, you really may not fair well here. No humour in there at all. My hardest adjustment has probably been what I took as rude name-calling, and am told is humour. I just don't share the same sense of humour (now I know how my Dad felt, no one in the family thought he was funny except him).

And I just spelled humor with a 'u'! Adapting at last!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, Australia isn't the only place where you can say what you wish, and I would find the obligation to be funny a bit onerous. I also wouldn't find a lot of it funny, either. But then British humor goes right by me, too.


----------



## Brizzie Bound (Jul 25, 2007)

Jesus!!............not you again!!.................you really are a prat!! newtoOZ, I can think of a better name for you if you like?
Touched a nerve have I or are you always like that?

Stop quoting peoples comments you might find that it'll back-fire on you one day!! 
Stop being a knob!! critisizing every body on site.

Try and adopt a little of an English or Australian attitude!! or at least try thinking like we do and you might.......... just might have a happier life.

I hope i don't bump into this "he she" on my travels!!


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

aussieandproud said:


> I just came across this forum by mistake but decided to have a read while I was here! As soon as I read this then I just had to bloody post!
> 
> Who the hell do you pommies think you are? You come over here for a 'better' life expecting all of us aussies to be exactly the same as you - well get this - we enjoy LIFE not bloody WORK! Surely thats what you came over here for in the first place isnt it??
> 
> If you dont like it then bloody ****** off back home!


I can't wait to get to Oz and start to relax a bit more - if that makes me lazy then so be it!! It does my head in when everyone in the UK is always in hurry and wants everything done yesterday, maybe I am an aussie at heart! I think it will still take some time for us to adjust but I am definately going to give it my best shot although I have to say that while I am still in the UK, the time that it is taking for us to get replies to emails is frustrating but I am sure it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

*lazy or clever...................*

c'mon the aussies!!!!!!!!!!! i think they've got the right attitude!


----------



## feenona28 (May 14, 2008)

*Who cares who's lazy - as long as you get the job done...*

Hi..

Just had to write to this post.. drew me in. Anyways - I am aussie, I moved to London in 2005. Got a job as a temp in a multinational as an accountant. Management liked me, that they increased my income by 15k a year and gave me my own contract. I now work for the same place, 2.5 years later. No problems.

Its not the work ethic of every aussie to be lazy.. just that we don't see the point of putting more effort into something that doesn't need more effort...

All the aussies where I work - always stay for years, and always gain good contracts and have a really good reputation for the quality work they do... also a good reputation for being the less stressed and most friendly people to work with...

All that said - its the occupation and the person... 
Besides - I have seen far too many housing estates in London - and are a bit sick of the tv shows here that go on and on about the teenage mothers, and the generations on benefits... I would be more ashamed to live in a city with high unemployment and easy benefits, then a country with lazy people that actually work a full time job...


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Back2Britain said:


> Wow AussieJockStrap,
> That was quick. I was just fixing my error and your post comes up before I could hit save. Watch out mate as you could give "whinging poms" a bad name...


Aussiejockstrap - insults are so typical of your sort - just to set the record - the australians use the word pom to describe and english person and not a british one!

up the aussies


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

lillymist said:


> Well im new here but i was amazed to see how everyone is so quick to run down the life that they proberly couldnt wait to go and have....this goes to show how little reseach many people do...so id say that is also i sign of being lazy...when you move to a new place you have to expect that it wont be the same and well go with the flow or get out and go back to what you are missing...im sure once you get back your old life you will have things to moan about there too...and i so agree with the saying...don't live to work...work to live...life is way to short to be hassled over such things as weather or not everyone is hard working....if we all put as much effort into living as we do into moaing about living then wow the things we could experience.....lol.....have fun be happy....


couldn't have put it any better myself, sounds like an aussie rolled into one if yo ask me - i love the aussies mindset, how could you fail to like an aussie, my 2 youngest kids are going to grow up to be 'aussies' and that suits me just fine


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

feenona28 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Just had to write to this post.. drew me in. Anyways - I am aussie, I moved to London in 2005. Got a job as a temp in a multinational as an accountant. Management liked me, that they increased my income by 15k a year and gave me my own contract. I now work for the same place, 2.5 years later. No problems.
> 
> ...


Hi feenona28,

Welcome to the forum.

You've certainly chosen one of the more contentious threads to add your first post to! You must have trawled loads of old posts to go back that far (this one was last posted on in September '07!!!).

Good to see that the UK is treating you well work wise. Do you see yourself moving back to Australia in the future? And which area did you move from? 

Dolly


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I just saw this thread; pretty interesting topic. 

No, I don't think Aussies are lazy. I am American and a high-anxiety one at that, so when I make up my mind about something, I want it done yesterday! So I have had to "adjust" my expectations about things when I moved here a few months ago, but the mild annoyance of waiting a little longer for my meal to be served or for a response to an email I sent is definitely worth the MUCH MUCH better work-life balance that my partner and I are living here. 

As I've mentioned before, my partner is a Lecturer, and if we had stayed in the US, he'd work his ass off as an Asst. Professor for 3-5 years only to MAYBE be given tenure at the end of it. Here in Australia, he works 8-9 hours a day, we have lunch together, and he comes home at the end of the day and we relax together. He also rarely has to work on the weekends. This would not be the case in the US. 

I have lived in the UK, the US, and Australia now, and here are my perceptions of "laziness" or customer service in each country (of course these are generalizations and there are definitely exceptions, but these are my observations for the most part).

In the US, customer service is a high priority. Restaurant workers live on tips so generally they bend over backwards for the customer. In other customer service realms like utility companies and the like, people are friendly but oftentimes unwilling to accommodate your request if it takes more than the click of a mouse button. If you want something done, you have to talk to the person in charge.

In the UK, customer service is not a particularly high priority and SOME people will openly complain when you ask them to do the job they are being paid to do. I have found this to be the case across all fields and the "Computer Says 'No'!" culture is definitely present. Doesn't mean that you can't eventually get what you want or talk to someone helpful, but sometimes you have to work really hard for it. Case in point: the show about Heathrow Airport. Half of the time, people have to request that a particular staff member go a little above and beyond their call of duty to accomplish a pretty simple goal. If the employee had taken a bit of initiative in the first place "sorry Mr. X, the flight is unavailable, but let me see if there's another one later on today" etc, a lot of misery could have been avoided.

In Australia, people don't work for tips so the service at restaurants is a bit more relaxed. To me, that's OK, because I like to enjoy my meals at a leisurely pace anyway. On a customer service level, they are SPECTACULAR! They work well, even if they don't work hard they certainly get the job done, and they are almost always friendly. Even in areas where I wouldn't have expected anyone to be nice to me, people have been, and they are willing to go beyond their job duties to try to make people happy. I think they have found the perfect balance of working really well, and having a great life at the same time.

Well done Aussies!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

It's also the fac, t that not many people leave Australia once they have emigrated and there's not many people in the world who don't like Aussies as a nation.

I'm going with the intent of only returning for funerals! Grim but true

Unless one of my kids decide once they are old enough to bring themselves back to the UK - then i'll have to follow them and drag them back


----------



## billbophead (May 16, 2008)

yous two keep it going.quit funny this and for aussie been lazy i hope so i will be joyning them sone on a building site hope they have 5 min brake every 15 min lol , billy


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Just a thought.. spare my philosophies if I am wrongly quoting things. *

I have been reading this post ever since it started, or you can say ever since I joined in. In my opinion, we are no one to comment on how anyone works, don't we all have a right to live the life we want??

My husband is an IT professional and had an option of going to the US on H1 visa but we opted out for a simple reason that he (and me too) don't want to spend the rest of our life running pillar to post earning our daily bread and cribbing about the system or the hectic lifestyle that we might have while living in the US (no offense). I understand that people keep running all their lives just to meet ends, not because that is required but because that has become a lifestyle for many, rather I would say for most of them folks.

I am from India, and since it is still developing, and I proudly say developing at a fast pace and coming up strong. But the reason I want to move to Australia is because of the lifestyle there and of-course because my husband has better scope in OZ workwise.

Since my early childhood I have learnt from my folks not to interfere in other peoples lives, rather try and make your better. If we poke our nose (no offense to anyone) too much in other peoples lives, we are doing nothing but screwing a better life that we can make for ourselves by working better and harder. We humans (its a normal human tendency) keep looking at others and how they live and keep feeling jealous if other people have a happier and a laid back life.

I really dont know why I am writing here and posting my views on life in general, I always try and mind my own business rather than making everyones business my own. 

All in all I thing we should live the life we deserve, try and make it better for us and not comment on how the others dont work or do not run as much as we do. We are born to work and smile, both at the same time. Smiling and appreciating others always makes one feel better about himself rather than cribbing and pin pointing at others just because they do not run as much as we do to make ends meet.

I will have to be physically comment on the laziness bit but If someone feels Aussies are lazy, let them, they are so not at your expense. In the end they are happy leading the life their way. Don't we all want to lead a life where we can be at ease when it comes to our daily life. 

Cheers
Anj


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> We are born to work and smile, both at the same time. Smiling and appreciating others always makes one feel better about himself rather than cribbing and pin pointing at others just because they do not run as much as we do to make ends meet.
> 
> Cheers
> Anj


I'll agree with the smiling bit  I do try to work as little as possible though. I do believe in getting money working for me rather than the other way around 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> I'll agree with the smiling bit  I do try to work as little as possible though. I do believe in getting money working for me rather than the other way around
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Even for those who can not afford the "money working for me bit" can smile looking at how easy others have made their lives. And make it a motto of theri life to feel at ease no matter what situation they are in.

My family went through hell 4-5 years back. We had bad debts which my fathers partner had taken without his consent and approval. We were literally thrown out of our ancestral property which was built on an acre of land. We had everything in that house, from swimming pool to a huge enough lawn to a parking space for close to 20 cars. But we, including my mom n dad, took it in good spirit. Such is life my mom said to us. We go up and then we come down and once we come down, we start working hard to back to where we wanted to be.. All with a smile on the face. . I guess the smile made it easier for us. and I don't miss the money much, though I do miss the pool and the lawn and ofcourse the parking every-time I see people fighting over another car parked in their parking. 

And here I am today, giving moral to people. .


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> Even for those who can not afford the "money working for me bit" can smile looking at how easy others have made their lives. And make it a motto of theri life to feel at ease no matter what situation they are in.


I agree. 

Getting your money working for you though is a state of mind - it doesn't actually matter how much money you've got it's what you do with it, or plan to do with it. Most of us are brought up to be good little employees and so we are always working for money - but there are other ways (and they are legal ). However I don't want to get this thread off track otherwise I'll have to moderate myself


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> I agree.
> 
> However I don't want to get this thread off track otherwise I'll have to moderate myself


Right said


----------



## nixotic (Feb 3, 2010)

*Picking up the slack*

It would be nice if all of us could enjoy the "laidback" lifestyle, but unfortunately it doesn't work that way. Some of us have to pick up the slack for our lazy colleagues. I work in a foreign company in Sydney that is made up of roughly half aussies, and half expats. The Aussies are (with 2 exceptions) always the last ones in, the first ones out, and the ones who take the longest lunch breaks, and run multiple "errands" during the day. This leaves the rest of us here or in other countries in the region to pick up the slack. 





Baby75 said:


> very well said im not Aussie but to me the whole point in being in Australia is the laid back view to life.
> not very clever to be slagging off the country your starting your new life in were every one can see it either.
> 
> the way i see it when you move to a new country you cant expect to live the same as at home so to make it work you do as the locals do if that makes sense yea there might be things that annoy you but you get that even at home. as Tracey says on Big Brother DEAL WITH IT! JUST DEAL WITH IT
> ...


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

nixotic said:


> It would be nice if all of us could enjoy the "laidback" lifestyle, but unfortunately it doesn't work that way. Some of us have to pick up the slack for our lazy colleagues. I work in a foreign company in Sydney that is made up of roughly half aussies, and half expats. The Aussies are (with 2 exceptions) always the last ones in, the first ones out, and the ones who take the longest lunch breaks, and run multiple "errands" during the day. This leaves the rest of us here or in other countries in the region to pick up the slack.


Ahhh I have learned a lot I posted that long before I moved to Australia, My DH worked in may places and was constantly told to slow down as he was making the others look bad. I still would not class all Australians lazy some yes!


----------



## MashMoush (Jan 27, 2010)

It all comes down to what you're used to...I got a huge culture shock when I went to the UK, could not believe how people just work work work all the time. Then of course I got used to it and it did me a LOT of good as I developed my professional career in a very short period of time, certainly much shorter than I would have had I been home. 

But as someone who's considering moving to Oz and weighing out pros and cons, well, the healthy approach of a work-life balance is definitely a pro to me...life's for living at the end of the day and noone sits on their death bed wishing they had worked more in their life, but wishing they had worked less and enjoyed life more...I'm all for the relaxed approach to life.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

I must say, Lazy guys are everywhere... If you think indians, Srilankans, Pakistanis, Bangalis etc are not lazy, then you have to visit GOVERNMENT offices in these countries.. Anj, you know how it is... even you couldn't get your passport fixed (spouse name).

I don't agree that All Australians are Lazy.. If that was true, Australians would have never won any cricket match..  (Kidding)


----------



## cowboy (Oct 22, 2009)

tygwyn said:


> haha!! Spot on!!
> 
> I love it when you see the signs outside shops saying 'Closed - Gone Fishing'! Only in Australia!!


That's not just Oz. We have them here in the US, too. 

Closed - Gone Fishin'
Closed - Gone Huntin'

The first or last day of any particular hunting season will see lots of establishments closed up, especially in rural areas.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Can you guys tell me what is the normal working hours in offices ... ? 
And do Australia observe 2 days weekend?


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey, don't stereotype. It's not a virtue.

I for one can use some of the laid-back living style. Why work oneself to death, seriously.


----------



## calpico (Jan 17, 2010)

Hahahaha... in general, Aussies love the laid back style and with Centrelink (unemployment/social services) giving us a great pay check per fortnight, then why work for? 

As an Aussie born (Asian background) myself, I find myself more of a hard worker than the regular Aussie. It's just how life is but when you live in a multicultural society, you'd find immigrants running the country's or city's services.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok, been here 18 months now and I can honestly say, the aussies in general are definately not lazy - laid back yes, lazy no


----------



## bal2an (Jun 11, 2009)

calpico said:


> Hahahaha... in general, Aussies love the laid back style and with Centrelink (unemployment/social services) giving us a great pay check per fortnight, then why work for?
> 
> As an Aussie born (Asian background) myself, I find myself more of a hard worker than the regular Aussie. It's just how life is but when you live in a multicultural society, you'd find immigrants running the country's or city's services.


Maybe the right phrase is 'Work-life balance'.
It is so perfect for me, that's why I'm going there 
yipppiee ...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

NO......


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Have to say I read all of this thread with some amusement. Was not going to comment but can't help myself. Oz is same as everywhere else you get workers and non workers - depends on the person - not the entire population! Have to say the worst job I ever had in terms of long working hours and stress was in state government. Makes me laugh now as before I worked there I always thought of government workers as bludgers - having said that knew quite a few who were and did ****** all but majority I worked with all worked their butts off.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Actually this is not entirely true as there are cultures were the work ethic is less than others due to history/culture etc..... but as far as westernised countries go, you're correct.

Lazy No - Living in la-la land - for sure................ Where else in the world can you wash windows and earn $20+/hour?


----------



## blackdowns-girl (Dec 1, 2009)

Not sure about all areas of industry but my my partner has never before worked this hard and this long hours (and he is an Aussie). In the Uk the work life balance was a lot better?? 
I think that Aussies in management roles and government roles seems to be expected to put in loooooooooong hours and never get any extras (like I used to get in civil service UK). I would kill for my old job and the hours, I mean I actually used to work a 37 hour week. My partner regularly clocks up 70 hours a week and is by far the norm as far as I can tell.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

blackdowns-girl said:


> Not sure about all areas of industry but my my partner has never before worked this hard and this long hours (and he is an Aussie). In the Uk the work life balance was a lot better??
> I think that Aussies in management roles and government roles seems to be expected to put in loooooooooong hours and never get any extras (like I used to get in civil service UK). I would kill for my old job and the hours, I mean I actually used to work a 37 hour week. My partner regularly clocks up 70 hours a week and is by far the norm as far as I can tell.


Correct...... The OZ dream is a bit of a misnomer. Perhaps for SOME who move here its a dream life but from Europe...... Like I keep saying, they're in the 80's.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Halo said:


> Correct...... The OZ dream is a bit of a misnomer. Perhaps for SOME who move here its a dream life but from Europe...... Like I keep saying, they're in the 80's.


My 2 years in the UK allowwed me to witness the worst work ethic i have ever encounted.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Weebie said:


> My 2 years in the UK allowwed me to witness the worst work ethic i have ever encounted.


Nothing like a generalization (with only anecdotal evidence of one individual) to make someone look :loco:


----------



## akmacca (Sep 1, 2009)

Not sure if something along these lines have been posted before as I didn't want to wade through 9 pages of misinformation. 

The following is attributed to Wikipedia, there are more like it on other websites. make sure you read the last paragraph.

Australia

In Australia, between 1974 and 1997 no marked change took place in the average amount of time spent at work by Australians of "prime working age" (that is, between 25 and 54 years of age). Throughout this period the average time spent at work by prime working-age Australians (including those who did not spend any time at work) remained stable at between 27 and 28 hours per week. This unchanging average, however, masks a significant redistribution of work from men to women. Between 1974 and 1997 the average time spent at work by prime working-age Australian men fell from 45 to 36 hours per week, while the average time spent at work by prime working-age Australian women rose from 12 to 19 hours per wee

In the period leading up to 1997, the amount of time Australian workers spent at work outside the hours of 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. on weekdays also increased (Bittman & Rice, 2002). In 2009 a rapid increase in the number of working hours was reported in a study by The Australia Institute. The study found the average Australian worked 1855 hours per year at work. According to Dr Hamilton of The Australia Institute, this surpasses even Japan. The Australia Institute believes that Australians work the highest number of hours in the developed world.[8]


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi....I have been in oz 8 weeks now and working only for four weeks. I'm a full time midwife and have to say my work colleagues (most of them ozzies!!! few from uk) are great people and work as hard as we do as health professionals in the uk. I've made some really nice friends...think we have to treat individuals as just that and not as a culture country thing, as there is good and bad in every country. Cared for a lady/family from iraq today and she was so sweet..you can't judge everyone from where there from. I love england (its my heritage) but am loving oz too, we only get one shot at life, so lets enjoy it guys as a nation....yay..ellisa


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

aussieandproud said:


> I just came across this forum by mistake but decided to have a read while I was here! As soon as I read this then I just had to bloody post!
> 
> Who the hell do you pommies think you are? You come over here for a 'better' life expecting all of us aussies to be exactly the same as you - well get this - we enjoy LIFE not bloody WORK! Surely thats what you came over here for in the first place isnt it??
> 
> If you dont like it then bloody ****** off back home!


u guys just too lazy ,so many excuses, even while u working, actually just walk around , talking , doing nothing

no all the aussie are lazy, but aussie lazy rate is far too high,

very lucky ur government give u benifit, without ur government, dont know how u guy survive


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hk18810186 said:


> u guys just too lazy ,so many excuses, even while u working, actually just walk around , talking , doing nothing
> 
> no all the aussie are lazy, but aussie lazy rate is far too high,
> 
> very lucky ur government give u benifit, without ur government, dont know how u guy survive



Why dont you calm down cos its not appropriate to have a go at a whole nation with your generalisation. Life is to be enjoyed. I assume are living in Aus for a reason and I'm sure that reason isnt to run down the "natives" who are happy living as they do!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> Why dont you calm down cos its not appropriate to have a go at a whole nation with your generalisation. Life is to be enjoyed. I assume are living in Aus for a reason and I'm sure that reason isnt to run down the "natives" who are happy living as they do!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


i hate aussie for some reasons, most of that from one aussie live with me, and few aussie from work. im a student, just part time job, aussie from work are student too, 90% of them just lazy, but there is 1 aussie manager, i respect him cuz he is nice and hardworking, if all the aussie are like him, i wont say anything bad about aussie.

the aussie live with me , 50 years old, such a loser, lots of Shortcoming.
lazy, of course. 
talk too much, and what he say just make me angry again and again, but i dont think he realise that, even i told him, next day, he will do it again.
Strong jealousy, Incompetent but love to brag, no Diathesis, 
very anoying person, like to ask questions, if i dont answer, he will be angry. if i tell him what i really think, angry again. so every time i just say something can make him happy, even it's not what i want to say.

western culture, every time people meet, say hello, no matter how close they are, i understand this, but im not western, i dont hello every time. u knwo what, once i dont say hello to him, he just start complaining.

i talk to someone in my language, he dont understand, ask me what we say, i dont want to tell him, angry again, SNIP!

still a lot of things i haven't say, aussie make me hate aussie
i hate australia for 2 reason, this place is too boring, and full of aussie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hk18810186 said:


> i hate aussie for some reasons, most of that from one aussie live with me, and few aussie from work. im a student, just part time job, aussie from work are student too, 90% of them just lazy, but there is 1 aussie manager, i respect him cuz he is nice and hardworking, if all the aussie are like him, i wont say anything bad about aussie.
> 
> the aussie live with me , 50 years old, such a loser, lots of Shortcoming.
> lazy, of course.
> ...


If you find it that bad there then you should maybe return to your country of origin! You certainly dont seem to be trying to integrate or make lasting friendships, in which case dont stay there!

Lazy doesnt equal bad, it equals clever in my view!

Jo xx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hk18810186 said:


> i hate aussie for some reasons, most of that from one aussie live with me, and few aussie from work. im a student, just part time job, aussie from work are student too, 90% of them just lazy, but there is 1 aussie manager, i respect him cuz he is nice and hardworking, if all the aussie are like him, i wont say anything bad about aussie.
> 
> the aussie live with me , 50 years old, such a loser, lots of Shortcoming.
> lazy, of course.
> ...


You claim to be originally from Australia but it is obvious from your use of the English language that this is not the case. 
Perhaps you really should return to your home country if you hate the Aussies so much.
As for hating because its full of Aussies, ermm what did you expect? Doh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Most of the cricket lovers will agree that AUSTRALIAN CRICKET team is well known for sledging in international cricket.
They are Champions, but they cannot digest a genuine defeat


----------



## carpetbelly (May 4, 2010)

This is one of the funniest threads I've ever read on a forum ever! Firstly, how disgraceful to slander a whole nation of people on a few experiences. 

From my own personal experiences I've met hard working people and lazy people from various countries including Aus, the US and of course us English. But then, as has already been stated, what some people class as lazy is just, again in my humble opinion, sometimes a personal definition in work like balance. I've personally been accused of looking lazy at work. I fully admit, Im never the smartest, I dont shave as much as I prob should do and people say I just look that way. Never in any work review though has my work been a problem! I always beat my deadlines and get the work I need done to a high standard but some people still judge on the look. 

Personally if you get your work done to a high standard then where's the issue. 
Some people are naturally lazy yes. Some people have in my view a great understanding that working is a way to give yourself either a goal you want to achieve and thus balance work and their life perfectly. And some people are workaholics. What you chose to be out of these is a personal choice. No way is right. I personally would love to live on an island somewhere nice and hot by myself and be self sufficient. But there are to many things I'd miss and thus I work to live and enjoy it as much as I can at the same time. 

Maybe I've digressed somewhat. But back to my original point, slandering a whole nation is such awful sterotyping.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Think about it.. the man living with u can afford to be lazy.. he is either enjoying himself being the way he is or he is ruining his own life.. how does it bother you? and trying to be social isnt bad.. if he asks what you said, there is nothing wrong in it.. atleast he is trying to make an effort unlike you who is speaking in his own language when u know ppl do not understand. that is what i call ill-mannered conversation.

There are two ways of taking everything.. you are being negative about things.. start looking at things with a more positive approach and trust me people wont annoy you that much..


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Jai Ho...
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



anj1976 said:


> Think about it.. the man living with u can afford to be lazy.. he is either enjoying himself being the way he is or he is ruining his own life.. how does it bother you? and trying to be social isnt bad.. if he asks what you said, there is nothing wrong in it.. atleast he is trying to make an effort unlike you who is speaking in his own language when u know ppl do not understand. that is what i call ill-mannered conversation.
> 
> There are two ways of taking everything.. you are being negative about things.. start looking at things with a more positive approach and trust me people wont annoy you that much..


----------



## sr.dekker (Jun 27, 2010)

I must say that the Aussies I've worked with so far are bloody hard working people. The department I'm working in, are all putting in long hours to achieve the goals that we've set as a group. And yes, your spot on that I've come here for the work-life balance and I love the fact that "Oh, yeah.. I know it isn't casual day today, but it was world soccer, so I come straight over from the pub" is considered a valid excuse!

The way Aussies build houses is a form of lazy-ness, but you blokes will figure out someday that insulation not only keeps the heat in during winter, but also the warmth out during summer! 

Nah, I'm all good with the way we're barreling along...
Although I'm not a POM btw. Shoud I even stick my head in to your fierce discussion???


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

sr.dekker said:


> The way Aussies build houses is a form of lazy-ness, but you blokes will figure out someday that insulation not only keeps the heat in during winter, but also the warmth out during summer!


So bloody true..... 10 points.


----------



## almost gone (May 22, 2010)

halo said:


> actually this is not entirely true as there are cultures were the work ethic is less than others due to history/culture etc..... But as far as westernised countries go, you're correct.
> 
> Lazy no - living in la-la land - for sure................ Where else in the world can you wash windows and earn $20+/hour?


switerland!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

almost gone said:


> switerland!


Geneva, here I come........


----------



## Kingbear (Nov 6, 2009)

I've read (most) of these pages and can't quite believe what's going on. I worked in a few places in Aus, a Croc park and for a landscape gardners in Darwin, the Attorney Generals office in Sydney and found the 'locals' to bust a nut to get the job done. I also flatshared with 2 in London, and they were both very hard workers, often working at home after the day had finished.
To categorise 'australians' as lazy is a little over-zealous, I can point you in the direction of a few lazy b*stards that live in this country (by birth I mean, and due to our govt being in that category, is why I'm trying to migrate)

This thread is nearly as dumb as the 'Sydney risky at night for Indians?' one that was going round a few weeks ago.

IMO

KB


----------



## blonid (Jan 3, 2010)

aussieandproud said:


> No its not the same bloody argument at all mate - we dont go over there and moan about how hard you all work! I think you'll find that AGAIN its you lot moaning about how RELAXED we are!
> 
> Its not the work ethic I'm annoyed at - its the bloody WHINGING POM syndrome that drives me nuts!


I like the idea of a laid back attitude to work, isint that why most of us are attracted to OZ because we are so over worked here in the UK. However, I am a nurse and wherever I go its always busy! :confused2:


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

The good weather means you tend to enjoy life outside of work ...


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Lifestyl here is overrated. I had a better lifestyle when I lived in London and i live right next to a beach for god sake.

Expect to work 50 hrs a week if you are migrating to Australia. Pretty much the norm


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> Geneva, here I come........


Thats a extremly expansive place!


----------



## Shell09 (Nov 5, 2008)

aussieandproud said:


> I just came across this forum by mistake but decided to have a read while I was here! As soon as I read this then I just had to bloody post!
> 
> Who the hell do you pommies think you are? You come over here for a 'better' life expecting all of us aussies to be exactly the same as you - well get this - we enjoy LIFE not bloody WORK! Surely thats what you came over here for in the first place isnt it??
> 
> If you dont like it then bloody ****** off back home!


I so agree with you aussieandproud - I have found Australians SO friendly, hard working and wonderful people!! Where anyone would have rudeness to say something like that about Aussies, makes me angry!! Pommies should take a look at themselves before saying horrible things like that!!!!!! After living in London for almost 10 years, it never ceased to amaze me at the rudeness of the pommies!!

It has been a pleasure to move to this wonderful country and be greeted by staff in shops and supermarkets and work colleagues with smiles on their faces and chatter!


----------



## cowboy (Oct 22, 2009)

Australia as a nation has worked very hard to ensure that it's citizens ( and non-citizens with valid work visas ) enjoy a work/life balance. By and large, shops are not open too late, the minimum wage is quite high (nearly double that of the USA), over-time rules are quite strict and rates are fairly high. The labor costs are small business friendly, by making it very expensive for those big box stores like Walmart in the USA (would that be K-Mart in AUS?) to move in with their 7-days-a-week late night shopping.

That is one of the biggest draws for me. 

Laziness in an of itself is a very human trait, and is found anywhere you find humans. Show me a country with no lazy people, and I'll eat a bicycle.

I think it's funny that this whole thread was started by a guy complaining that some of the Aussies in his office were lazy. I thought the lazy Australians were the dole bludgers? While these guys may not meet the OP's idea of hard working, they're still doing laundry regularly, and making the effort to get up and actually go to an office every day.

You want lazy, come to America and I'll show you lazy. To me, laziness is people who are content to scrape by on welfare. Our welfare system pays even less (~ $12,000/year) than the Australian dole (~$15,600/year), and yet we have more than a few people who are *content* with that.

I know that a large majority of people are on both welfare and the dole out of true necessity, but there really are the truly lazy people in both nations who are truly content to be handed out a pittance to, if getting that is easier than working minimum wage.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Weebie said:


> Lifestyl here is overrated. I had a better lifestyle when I lived in London and i live right next to a beach for god sake.
> 
> Expect to work 50 hrs a week if you are migrating to Australia. Pretty much the norm


This is pretty close to the truth.....


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

from the OP

OMG are you serious?? lol

I live in UK now and have never had such an easy working week.....36 hours instead of 40, people have a lunch break

I worked for the NHS and now in higher education and in both these sectors, I have found IME (20 years ) the australian working week is harder and aussies work more efficiently and much harder.

thats why in *my *profession, aussie are very sought after in the UK. Ive worked on 2 separate work permits when there were UK applicants. Ive also managed to progress to a post which earns me nearly £20K more a year than when I first started in my last post 7 years ago.....no local people would be bothered to take the repsonsibility.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

temporary said:


> from the OP
> 
> OMG are you serious?? lol
> 
> ...


Welcome to the 10's


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

Halo said:


> Welcome to the 10's



yep lol
I am often told we aussies are silly as we work like bloody trojans


----------



## Maffew87 (Feb 9, 2011)

aussieandproud said:


> No its not the same bloody argument at all mate - we dont go over there and moan about how hard you all work! I think you'll find that AGAIN its you lot moaning about how RELAXED we are!
> 
> Its not the work ethic I'm annoyed at - its the bloody WHINGING POM syndrome that drives me nuts!


LOL everybody in the world is a whinger mate including aussies, it's just a general fact that you aussies are lazy people when it comes to work. And you said you dont enjoy work but you enjoy life....working is making a life u ponce. Dont you know that working is earning a living mate?..... Plus you aussies do moan, especially when you lot move over to the uk. You start moaning about the weather and you also start moaning about losing in the cricket or in the rugby to england. which makes you people the sorest losers in sport (btw we've got the ashes back).


----------



## Maffew87 (Feb 9, 2011)

cowboy said:


> Australia as a nation has worked very hard to ensure that it's citizens ( and non-citizens with valid work visas ) enjoy a work/life balance. By and large, shops are not open too late, the minimum wage is quite high (nearly double that of the USA), over-time rules are quite strict and rates are fairly high. The labor costs are small business friendly, by making it very expensive for those big box stores like Walmart in the USA (would that be K-Mart in AUS?) to move in with their 7-days-a-week late night shopping.
> 
> That is one of the biggest draws for me.
> 
> ...


Well I work with a group of aussies in a factory, who does little work but spends more time on the pc looking on facebook.


----------



## Sandrine7 (Jan 28, 2011)

That is called enjoying life! Spending quality time! You are allowed to go back to the Uk get paid 7 hours a day and slave yourself to 12 hours! Not seeing ur kids growing, getting drunk and depress because of **** weather and getting fatter eating junk food!
Can you tell me what r you doing in Australia? You are not prisoners ... Are u? u can go home!
Come on Aussies, through them all in the sea to be eating but sharks


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

aussieandproud said:


> No its not the same bloody argument at all mate - we dont go over there and moan about how hard you all work! I think you'll find that AGAIN its you lot moaning about how RELAXED we are!
> 
> Its not the work ethic I'm annoyed at - its the bloody WHINGING POM syndrome that drives me nuts!


I was invited to australia to rescue what should have been a prime tourist attraction in Brisbane, but was 11.5 million dollars in debt and had already been in the hands of the recievers for 3 0f the 7 years it was open, 42 staff all on excellent wages , but in the 2 years I was there , never actually had more than 25 staff present, all sick lame and lazy, no work ethic at all, no qualified australian tradesmen, and australian management are worse, lining their own pockets, you aussies call us whinging poms, but without trained british and european tradesmen , australia could not exist, all its hospitals would have no specialist surgeons or nurses, I could go on and on.Until australians learn to accept critisism for what it is and not try and treat other people as idiots. I love australia and have made it my home, I was in toowoomba when the floods hit, and had to stand by and watch fools who would not listen to rescue personnel put their and other peoples lives in jeopardy, sadly some did not live through their stupidity. In these troubled times , It will be alright mate!! just doesnt cut it anymore:boxing::boxing:


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Its "She'll be right, Mate" 

Arrogant perhaps, Lazy, no-way.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Halo said:


> Its "She'll be right, Mate"
> 
> Arrogant perhaps, Lazy, no-way.


check your facts, australians take more sickies, than any other english speaking country, in brisbane in 2009 on average 4 sick days a month were taken without doctors certificate, usually on a friday or monday or before or after a public holiday!! the situation got so bad in 2 of the brisbane hospitals ,that it became work practise to book extra agency staff in advance for mondays and fridays , so that wards would not be closed because of insufficient staff


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

What a load of bollocks. This information is coming from people who are doing jobs that only immigrants in Australia do. The Australians at these jobs probably don't give a **** yet many of the migrants doing trades etc that is there career.

Australias head to Britain to do the top jobs. Brits head to Australia to fill the shortage of jobs that Australia would never consider doing.

It all depends on your industry considering that their are 2 million Australians abroad many working high up in top indsutry sectors to say their lazy is a bit off.


----------



## Maffew87 (Feb 9, 2011)

Weebie said:


> What a load of bollocks. This information is coming from people who are doing jobs that only immigrants in Australia do. The Australians at these jobs probably don't give a **** yet many of the migrants doing trades etc that is there career.
> 
> Australias head to Britain to do the top jobs. Brits head to Australia to fill the shortage of jobs that Australia would never consider doing.
> 
> It all depends on your industry considering that their are 2 million Australians abroad many working high up in top indsutry sectors to say their lazy is a bit off.


only immigrants?..... the only immigrants that are doing the jobs in australia are the chinese & indians. And there's loads of them throughout australia. Many australian employments employs a lot of chinese or indian people to do the jobs that other aussies dont want to do. And the only top jobs that the aussies go for in the uk is working as a bartender in london. And london is full of aussies living and travelling there, except they dont go anywhere else in the uk except london. And mind you london is an expensive place to live, I know for a fact that many aussies come back to oz because it's just too expensive for them.


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

Nignoy said:


> I was invited to australia to rescue what should have been a prime tourist attraction in Brisbane, but was 11.5 million dollars in debt and had already been in the hands of the recievers for 3 0f the 7 years it was open, 42 staff all on excellent wages , but in the 2 years I was there , never actually had more than 25 staff present, all sick lame and lazy, no work ethic at all, no qualified australian tradesmen, and australian management are worse, lining their own pockets, you aussies call us whinging poms, but without trained british and european tradesmen , australia could not exist, all its hospitals would have no specialist surgeons or nurses, I could go on and on.Until australians learn to accept critisism for what it is and not try and treat other people as idiots. I love australia and have made it my home, I was in toowoomba when the floods hit, and had to stand by and watch fools who would not listen to rescue personnel put their and other peoples lives in jeopardy, sadly some did not live through their stupidity. In these troubled times , It will be alright mate!! just doesnt cut it anymore:boxing::boxing:


I bet you have loads of friends with that chip on your shoulder.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

BrisDubBris said:


> I bet you have loads of friends with that chip on your shoulder.


I dont have a chip on my shoulder ,just a reputation for being a straight talker, most australians cannot bear to lose or be proved wrong, and always dispute any decision that goes against them whether in the work place or on the sports field.Always in the forefront to Ostracise cheats and frauds in International sports, but allow its own cheats and drug abusers to go unpunished , it is a great country we have here,as I like to think a land of opportunities, where else in the world, can a 52 year old disabled couple,arrive from halfway across the world, prepared to work and start a new life from scratch, 15 years down the track own their own home and have a secure debt free retirement in front of them.Here in queensland with its high rate of rural unemployment, many fruit farmers to avoid going bankrupt are allowed to bring seasonal workers from asia to pick their crops,this wonderful welfare driven culture that we have here encourages young people to stay at home produce children, and live comfortably on state assistance,here I go again getting on my soapbox I consider it a privilige to live in this wonderful land and really appreciate everything it has done for my wife and I. But I dont wear rose tinted spectacles , call me old fashioned!! but is Expecting a fair days work for a fair days pay SO Outrageous


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Maffew87 said:


> only immigrants?..... the only immigrants that are doing the jobs in australia are the chinese & indians. And there's loads of them throughout australia. Many australian employments employs a lot of chinese or indian people to do the jobs that other aussies dont want to do. And the only top jobs that the aussies go for in the uk is working as a bartender in london. And london is full of aussies living and travelling there, except they dont go anywhere else in the uk except london. And mind you london is an expensive place to live, I know for a fact that many aussies come back to oz because it's just too expensive for them.


Hahahhahhh the Chinese and Indians come to Australia and study and get good jobs. 
The Brits and Irish are doing the "**** jobs" in this country. Cheap labour to the locals. 

Australia is a status orientated country. Most parents would disown their kids if they grew up and became tradesmen. in the UK and Ireland it's a career. 

Go onto a construction site and you won't see an Australian. Australians go to University and do Post Grad, Brits and Irish come to Australia, blow all their money at the pub each night and wonder why an decent Aussie girl won't go for them.

Hahhahhhah London is half the price of any major Australian city. Also Eastern Europeans do the bar jobs in London now.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Weebie said:


> Hahahhahhh the Chinese and Indians come to Australia and study and get good jobs.
> The Brits and Irish are doing the "**** jobs" in this country. Cheap labour to the locals.
> 
> Australia is a status orientated country. Most parents would disown their kids if they grew up and became tradesmen. in the UK and Ireland it's a career.
> ...


:clap2:I thought the thread was do we think australians are lazy, I think the answer has been a resounding yes, as far as australians being more academical than trade oriented, I agree that most of australias population under 40 years of age are artists ! they successfully draw their Centrelink payments once a fortnight!! apart from a few old boys from the RSL,s we didnt see many unemployed australian volonteers helping us to clear up during and after the floods. What we did see and experience was 100,s of australians looting and stealing from the homes of flood victims, 81 caught and charged in our area alone, not a single expat among them,Even worse the horrendous numbers of callous families , travelling from outside the flood area and using the confusion , to load up with free supplies and household goods from the Flood relief centres and community halls, leaving genuine victims to suffer . Now the darling downs towns have decided to name and shame these heartless thieves!!Just another string to the Bow of the Academical Australian Worker oh and they lost the ashes as well:eyebrows:


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

Nignoy said:


> :clap2:I thought the thread was do we think australians are lazy, I think the answer has been a resounding yes, as far as australians being more academical than trade oriented, I agree that most of australias population under 40 years of age are artists ! they successfully draw their Centrelink payments once a fortnight!! apart from a few old boys from the RSL,s we didnt see many unemployed australian volonteers helping us to clear up during and after the floods. What we did see and experience was 100,s of australians looting and stealing from the homes of flood victims, 81 caught and charged in our area alone, not a single expat among them,Even worse the horrendous numbers of callous families , travelling from outside the flood area and using the confusion , to load up with free supplies and household goods from the Flood relief centres and community halls, leaving genuine victims to suffer . Now the darling downs towns have decided to name and shame these heartless thieves!!Just another string to the Bow of the Academical Australian Worker oh and they lost the ashes as well:eyebrows:


You can't claim to love the country but hate the people. As far as what you have above about looting etc, I call BS on that. Any links to prove what you are saying? Maybe no one raced to help you because they know how much you hate Australians. You seem to be very angry. Relax!!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Ditto.................. She'll be right Mate


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Nignoy said:


> :clap2:I thought the thread was do we think australians are lazy, I think the answer has been a resounding yes, as far as australians being more academical than trade oriented, I agree that most of australias population under 40 years of age are artists ! they successfully draw their Centrelink payments once a fortnight!! apart from a few old boys from the RSL,s we didnt see many unemployed australian volonteers helping us to clear up during and after the floods. What we did see and experience was 100,s of australians looting and stealing from the homes of flood victims, 81 caught and charged in our area alone, not a single expat among them,Even worse the horrendous numbers of callous families , travelling from outside the flood area and using the confusion , to load up with free supplies and household goods from the Flood relief centres and community halls, leaving genuine victims to suffer . Now the darling downs towns have decided to name and shame these heartless thieves!!Just another string to the Bow of the Academical Australian Worker oh and they lost the ashes as well:eyebrows:


Crime happens everywhere so what?


----------



## Maffew87 (Feb 9, 2011)

Weebie said:


> Hahahhahhh the Chinese and Indians come to Australia and study and get good jobs.
> The Brits and Irish are doing the "**** jobs" in this country. Cheap labour to the locals.
> 
> Australia is a status orientated country. Most parents would disown their kids if they grew up and became tradesmen. in the UK and Ireland it's a career.
> ...


----------



## Maffew87 (Feb 9, 2011)

Australia is a status orientated country. Most parents would disown their kids if they grew up and became tradesmen. in the UK and Ireland it's a career. 


that's not true at all, I've got australian friends who are tradesmen and their parents havent disowned them. And so what if being a tradesman is a career?. Infact a lot of young australian kids leave school to apply for apprenticeships or traineeships in particular lines of industry. 

Where as some others may go to university and just literally get wasted on the weekends or even **** off to the beach. Lol even john howard was encouraging young people to leave school in year 10 and get a trade quickly. Although you're right about australia being a status oriented country


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

BrisDubBris said:


> You can't claim to love the country but hate the people. As far as what you have above about looting etc, I call BS on that. Any links to prove what you are saying? Maybe no one raced to help you because they know how much you hate Australians. You seem to be very angry. Relax!!


I dont hate australians I just call it as I see it, as far as the looters are concerned Check the Courier mail ,or simply google looters in queensland, we didnt need any help , thank god we kept our feet and house dry, but what we have done is put in over 500 hours of volontary work helping those AUSTRALIANS!!!!!! not as fortunate as us, and we are still helping where we are needed, it was only because of my disability that I was not accepted to go to Cardwell to help clear up after the cyclone! How many hours did you put in?? but isnt this getting rather personal,:focus:


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Maffew87 said:


> Australia is a status orientated country. Most parents would disown their kids if they grew up and became tradesmen. in the UK and Ireland it's a career.
> 
> 
> that's not true at all, I've got australian friends who are tradesmen and their parents havent disowned them. And so what if being a tradesman is a career?. Infact a lot of young australian kids leave school to apply for apprenticeships or traineeships in particular lines of industry.
> ...


You are a muppet.

You run our bars...we'll run your banks.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Nignoy said:


> I dont hate australians I just call it as I see it, as far as the looters are concerned Check the Courier mail ,or simply google looters in queensland, we didnt need any help , thank god we kept our feet and house dry, but what we have done is put in over 500 hours of volontary work helping those AUSTRALIANS!!!!!! not as fortunate as us, and we are still helping where we are needed, it was only because of my disability that I was not accepted to go to Cardwell to help clear up after the cyclone! How many hours did you put in?? but isnt this getting rather personal,:focus:


I'm from Perth and don't really care about a bunch of bogan losers who live in high risk areas and decided not to have insurance. I like many people that I have to pay for their stupidity.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Maffew87 said:


> Weebie said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahhahhh the Chinese and Indians come to Australia and study and get good jobs.
> ...


----------



## Maffew87 (Feb 9, 2011)

Weebie said:


> You are a muppet.
> 
> You run our bars...we'll run your banks.


lol your next queen is........camilla parker bowles.....muppet


----------



## Maffew87 (Feb 9, 2011)

Weebie said:


> Maffew87 said:
> 
> 
> > You obivously haven't been to Perth which is far more expensive than Sydney. Melbourne and Brisbane wouldn't be any different.
> ...


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Gee, there are an awful lot of garbage filled posts on this thread. It's become like an argument in the school playground! As in every other country in the world, you will find lazy people in Australia, but to say that people come from overseas to do work that Australians are not capable of is ridiculous. In the main they come to fill the gaps when there are not enough qualified people here. Australians, I believe, work more hours in a week than workers in other countries - that alone seems to put the lie to them being lazy. 
I have lived here for many, many years and have found people to be hard working, helpful, down to earth with a good attitude to life.
Must comment on the Eastern European socceroos. Didn't it enter your head that perhaps these guys were born here or at least have lived here for most of their lives and are citizens?
Weebie some of your post just make me shake my head in disbelief. By the way, where do you actually live Australia or USA?


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

this is a horrible thread. If you have the privilege to live in Oz celebrate it. Oz people enjoy life. its not all about work. Why be so nasty. Typical english moaning about a gift he has been granted. Do u know how many people are struggling to get visas for oz, have no jobs and are not coping at all????
If u move to a country u embrace its culture and not continue to be so bloody english!!!! quit your moaning and go sit on the beach!!
As for the digs on the Irish, where would england, america and now Oz be without us paddies building your countries. Skilled, educated Irish wanted in Oz!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm closing this thread since some of you guys simply can't play nicely. 
Forum rules state that personal insults are NOT allowed. 

Personally I loved the muppets - especially Gonzo


----------

